# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** القرآن الكريم والمصحف المعلم بصوت الشيخ / محمد المنشاوى ..

## ابو مؤمن

*
 
أقدم لكم 

**القرآن الكريم بصوت القارىء*

* محمد صديق المنشاوى**
*
*اضغط على الرابط أسفل*


* http://www.mp3quran.net/minsh.html* 


*(* *المصحف المجود** )*

*http://www.mp3quran.net/minsh_mjwd.html* 


*(* *المصحف المعلم** )* 

* http://www.mp3quran.net/minsh_molm.html*

----------

